# is your toddler always touching you? does it make you crazy?



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

i don't mean in a cuddly/huggy way...DD can be cuddly (which never bothers me), but more often it's like, jumping on my lap, running up behind me when i'm sitting on the floor and jumping onto my back, excitedly swatting at me, lying on top of me, pulling my hair...we do "correct" the swatting and hair pulling and those kinds of behaviors, but basically lots of times what she's doing isn't _painful_, it's just _annoying_.

i get really tired of rough play--it just gets my hackles up in a bad way. i feel like i always have my hands up fending her off saying, "gentle, careful! mama doesn't like that!"









we do try holding her hands and dancing or jumping; she gets outside time and (i think) plenty of physical play at daycare...i tickle her and spin her around and all; she just seems to want it a LOT more than honestly i enjoy









i don't know why it bothers me so much, but i just feel like i'm always pulling back. it doesn't seem to bother DH as much, but she's usually seeking ME out!

i don't want her to feel rejected, but the behavior is extremely grating to me!


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I have a similar issue with my 2yo dd. I am 13 weeks pregnant and she likes to sit with me, but when she sits with me she moves around a lot and is always using my belly or my breast to lean on to help her get where she's going...ouch!

I have actually started telling her she can't sit with me sometimes. She gets sad, but she can't have me all the time...I have to keep my sanity. I tell her she could snuggle with her dad or sit in another chair near me and hold my hand.

Quite a while ago I stopped allowing her to sit on my lap while I eat...unless she's sick. I think these kinds of boundaries are very important.

From your description, I'm thinking your dd knows you love her. She may rebel against your boundaries, but I don't think she will feel rejected. I think you should start redirecting those behaviors. You can tell her that if she wants to touch you or play with you she can do xyz, but don't let her do things that drive you crazy!

I have really struggled with this myself. I feel like I should let dd nurse to sleep, but nursing hurts right now, so I do it as long as I can and then we stop. It's usually only about 5 minutes, but dd is getting used to it and doing fine.

Children are adaptable and will be kinder and gentler people for the boundaries we give them. Don't be afraid to put your foot down in your own loving way.


----------



## katie9143 (Oct 3, 2006)

somedays, yes!


----------



## ChaoticMum (Mar 23, 2009)

oooh - today I had to take MULTIPLE deep breaths at the supper table - my guy isn' a toddler anymore, he's 3.5 but man - he wouldn't stop TOUCHING me!! Constantly reaching over and rubbing my arm, patting my hand etc etc! I was about to pop! I had to get up to 'get something' just to get a breather!!


----------



## yukookoo (Sep 23, 2007)

o this is totally dd right now. I have been blaming everything on teething since she was umm well about 2 months old i think so again i think this is a teething stage cause she is soooo attached to me right now. I am literally with her 23 hours a day.

This has become a huge problem for me during nursings. She wants to kick and hit and pull hair and literally tumble. She's spinning around trying to nurse at the same time. I unlatch and let her know she needs a calm body to nurse and she TRIES she grasps her hands together but she just needs to kick and pull on my shirts and play with her feet etc. it's maddening for me

anyway just saying i understand and am right there with you and hoping this is a phase and will pass....


----------



## momasana (Aug 24, 2007)

Some days (MOST days) I feel like a human jungle gym. I can usually keep myself cool about it but if I'm tired or stressed or trying to get something done, the touching makes me crazy. I try to distract and redirect by sometimes that is impossible. I think this might be a stage that just works itself out on its own (I'm hoping this is the case anyway).


----------



## dziwozony (Aug 27, 2006)

i was like that today!! some days i'm completely calm w/ it, but today i finally made a loud "aaargh" sort of sound & had to walk away to regroup. my 23 month old is nonstop like this. he's always on the go. i think this is just a toddler phase for certain personality types. no advice, just well wishes


----------

